
Marijuana use tied to serious diabetes complication - clumsysmurf
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-11-marijuana-tied-diabetes-complication.html
======
prolikewh0a
>However, the study only found an association and could not prove a cause-and-
effect relationship.

Garbage tier study.

>Zonszein said that getting high on marijuana may impair people's ability to
give themselves the correct insulin dose.

I've been using marijuana for 5 years now while giving myself prescribed
estrogen injections in the leg longer than that. I can only remember one time
when I would've too high to dose myself, and often took marijuana to calm
myself before the injections. I live in Washington and have done absolutely
everything with cannabis of all forms. Just how high are diabetic patients
getting, or how high isn't Zonszein getting to form such a bad opinion?

~~~
swsieber
So, you're saying Zonszein is wrong because you have an anecdotal experience
that contradicts the hypothesis? I'd venture a guess that if Zonsein is right
it wouldn't be a uniform effect.

The study does have a bad setup though, to the point of invalidating any
conclusions.

------
cultus
This looks like an incredibly poor-quality study. The effect size is small,
and there are differing education levels, etc between groups. People should
not be paying attention to single studies like this. It's just stupid
clickbait fodder. Literally most medical studies like this are wrong.

------
ggm
Not just the munchies and appetite effects?

------
URSpider94
What an awful study. They have absolutely no theory for where the effect is
coming from, other than that people are getting too stoned to check their
blood sugar.

~~~
dfraser992
Amen! As a diabetic (with a pretty high educational level, mind you) and as
I've ingested marijuana before... halfway thru the article, I concluded it was
nothing but anti-cannabis propaganda. I've deliberately put myself into
ketosis for the fat burning effects and knowing how DKA develops, never had
any issues - because I made sure to take my insulin.

My guess on what is going on is a) lower educational level diabetics b) they
don't really understand the biochemistry of things, the medical stuff c) they
probably (I'm pretty sure) are drinking as well -- and alcohol is 10x at least
if not more a larger factor in bad control of one's diabetes.

Something I've had to acknowledge as I've gotten older. I was never much of a
big drinker, but I've have noticed it has gotten more problematic over the
years and my advice now for young diabetics would be to really be super
conscious of your drinking habits. Alcohol causes all sorts of lower level not
so obvious issues with managing things properly - blood sugar levels get
really out of sorts for days until the liver gets back to normal operating
procedure.

So if the study didn't account for the use of alcohol and how excessive it
might be by the subjects (especially in the lower classes) then they ignored a
very large factor in how diabetic related problems might develop. And the
article was so obviously very sloppily written and the biases in it were quite
obvious given how things were phrased --> propaganda.

------
blackflame7000
“Called diabetic ketoacidosis (DKA), the condition occurs when there is not
enough insulin to break down sugar in the body, so the body burns fat for fuel
instead.” - sounds like every dieters dream

~~~
dfraser992
The important part of DKA is the imbalance in the pH of the blood, which is a
dangerous problem. This sentence is basically false and misleading. Diabetics
can thrive (yeah, thrive) on a ketosis type diet.

DKA != ketosis, but "dietitians" and "popular wisdom / common sense" don't
have much of a clue, as I've concluded over the years.

